# Waders and water walking gear.



## ben2go (Oct 8, 2008)

I have owned a fly rig for 7 years and never used it.It was a gift from my significant other.I am planning on a late winter or early spring trout trip.I have never bought waders.I have worn those heavy rubber waders for working in water.The places I will be going is about a mile into the woods.What would be the best for this hike.My plans are a vest with plastic storage containers,life vest,net and fly rod.I need light weight and the ability to hike in them.I have seen 2 piece outfits,boots with bibbed overall waders.Do these seal up well around the boots well?I'm also considering 1 piece neoprene waders with built in boots and felt soles.Any expierence with these type of waders?I'm looking for these to be the last pair I but for a long time.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 8, 2008)

First of all - i have never met a pair of waders that will last but two or three seasons (unless you never use them) they will all start to leak. Some waders have lifetime guarantees - you register your purchase and they ship you a new pair - you then return the leaky waders - expect to pay around $300.00 for those waders.

I use a stocking foot lightweight wader and really like the versatility I get. If it is cold - I wear long johns and jeans under the waders. When it is warmer just pants under the waders or even shorts - I then wet wade when the water warms up a little


Get a decent pair of wading boots - they are the key. I would not recommend teh boot foot waders - go with stocking foot and good wading boots. Right now i use a felt soled boot and korkers, this allows me to mix and match depending on conditions. I fish with a guy who uses studded boost and they are a better idea if you intended to use them mainly for strong current and freestone rivers. I fish ponds and small streams where i can get away with just the felt - so I take off the korkers for those situations.

They also make wading boots with interchangeable soles - felt, studs and rubber, I have not tried them but they are becoming very popular.

So my advice is:

1. Go with a pair of decent lightweight stocking foot waders;

2. Spend you money on good wading boots -this is key;

3. figure out what sole matches the anticipated conditions or get eitehr interchangble soles or korkers.

Hope this helps


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry - just re-read your questions. The stocking foot waders do not "seal" around your boot. The waders keep you feet dry and fit inside the boot - like a stocking. The boots are not waterproof - they usually have drain holes so the do not fill up with water.


----------



## ben2go (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Capin.I think I'll take your advice on that.I don't fish in heavy current but the bottom is rocky.So it's slick as snot.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 9, 2008)

ben2go said:


> Thanks Capin.I think I'll take your advice on that.I don't fish in heavy current but the bottom is rocky.So it's slick as snot.



Get some Korkers and you can strap those suckers to whatever you choose to wear

You need metal studs - once you try them you will wonder what you were doing out there without them


----------



## bcritch (Oct 9, 2008)

I agree with Capt Ahab.....

I wore the rubber chest waders for years and they were very heavy.

Last year I went out and purchased a pair of Caddis Stocking Foot Chest Waders and Korker Wading Boots. They are extremely light and comfortable. I can wear them all day on the beach when I fish. My only issue is that after a few hours I have to empty some sand from the Boots. They are not sealed at the bottom of the wader but they clip on the laces of the boots to keep most of the sand out of the boots.

If you are going to do some walking in them then stay away from the cheaper rubber and Neoprene waders. They will be too heavy to walk long distances. 


https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_90131____SearchResults

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_36975____SearchResults


----------



## bcritch (Oct 9, 2008)

You should also go to a local sporting goods store to try the different waders and boots on to see how they feel. You will need a wading boot at least one size bigger than your regular shoe size to accommodate the stocking foot wader.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 10, 2008)

Not to be the nay sayer but I find that wearing the stocking foot waders in sandy waters is a recipe for disaster. The sand gets in between the boot and stocking foot and rubs a hole in them. That's why I have a pair of hodgemen boot waders. Just my opinion.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 10, 2008)

If you are wading or walking in the sand - get gravel guards to keep the sand out 

Some boots have them built in - I know my Simms Boots have a wrap at the ankle and that keeps everything out


----------



## Bubba (Oct 10, 2008)

I would agree with Capt' and say get a pair with the built-in "gravel guards" that fold down over your boot. Plus, If you buy the kind of waders with just the stocking foot, you can just wear the seperate wading boots year round. During the summer around here we don't even wear waders, so have those felt-bottomed wading boots are nice and you stay cool because you can wear shorts instead of having to wear a full pair of waders. 

Here is the waders i've got....They are on the cheaper side, but I like them. I've used them since last fall and they still do the job nicely. Granted I haven't used them a ton, but their still nice to have during the winter or when wading tailwaters or something....

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_53430____SearchResults

Here is the felt-bottomed boot i've got, They do pretty well for the money, but I don't think I would recommend them if you plan on really "putting them through the ringer". After about a season the sole on them tends to come unglued from the rest of the boot...Mine is just starting, but a couple buddies of mine have went through a couple pairs of them already. The next pair i'm probably gonna look at will be either Korker or Simms. 

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/..._58537_100013003_100000000_100013000_100-13-3


----------



## Mac (Oct 10, 2008)

If the water isn't too cold, swap the waders for light cotton pants and sneakers with carpeting glued on knap side down. It gives you a cushy walk and are easy to hike in. Won't slip on rocks and are very comfortable. I tuck the pants into the socks, and when using liquid nails to glue on the carpeting, backing side glued to the sneaker, I make the carpet a little too long and wrap it up over the toe and finish by gluing it on top of the shoe about an inch...this prevents sore toes from hitting rocks. I tie the carpet on with many rag strips until the liquid nails cures. I also make the carpet just a tad wider than the sneakers.....helps with stability. Very cofortable and light fitting.

As to waders, I have the stocking type, breathable, from Cabela's. I'd suggest hiking in not wearing the waters and putting them on streamside. I use a small piece of plastic sheeting to stand on so as not to get sand on the feet before putting on the wading shoes. I carpeted my lug type wading shoes as well.....haven't slipped since.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 10, 2008)

I have yet to find a gravel guard that will keep the fine sand out. When we go floundering we shuffle our feet to spook the stingrays and because of that we are walking in a cloud of sand. Always gets in between the boot and wader. Like I said, that's what werks for me.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 10, 2008)

i have some neoprin waders and them things are too hot to fish in during the summer

i wear a pair of walmart bib style waders in the summer that work great, but no felt on the boots wich can make it a challenge on slippery rocks. but the plus - there cheap (50 bucks) and ive had um for 2 years without a leak or problem. 

when we go hiking to the backwood rivers to wade i just wear a pair of shorts with felt boots and a vest


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 10, 2008)

i hear you man i am a short wader to but i wouldnt bewading in shorts if it was cold


----------



## ben2go (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys.I will only use waders in the late winter to late spring,March to May.I am in upstate South Carolina so I only need waders for a short period.I'm close to the North Carolina state line and mountains so spring run off can be cold.I had never thought about sand rubbing holes in the stocking foot waders.I don't think sand will be a problem but I will check it out.I have worn the heavy rubber waders and I don't think I can survive in those this spring.I can't wait to learn how to fly fish.I kind of have everything under control practicing in the yard.I am not sure how well I'll do in waist deep water.


----------



## dedawg1149 (Oct 10, 2008)

pratice pratice and more pratice you will learn more on the water than you will on your lawn just dont get fustrated and give it up to early i have been fly fishing since i was eight years old and i still make mistakes


----------

